# Hard drivin' heavy clutch problem



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

When I accelerate hard through first and second gear then go to shift into third, the clutch goes VERY HEAVY on me. It started a few months ago doing this when either going to 3rd or 4th and about half the time. This is now happening very consistantly. You can press the clutch but it is approx twice as heavy as normal to push to the floor. It kind of messes up the timing of the hard driving, lol. Once you back off and go back to normal driving, the clutch is fine just like normal. 

Any ideas? pressure plate issue? perhaps boiling the fluid or something? 

Any input would be welcome.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Try bleeding the fluid, but it could be a PP issue as well. Try the simple bleed first, can't hurt.


----------



## noguni (May 9, 2012)

I've been hearing its a problem with stock clutch and the only real way to resolve it is to upgrade the clutch. Alternative methods are to clean your clutch fluid and keeping it clean using the ranger method.

Clutch Care

I have a similar issue, however mine goes soft once I'm in 3rd gear from heavy acceleration and I can't disengage the clutch again until I let off of it for a few seconds. I admit my fluid was pitch black when I started the ranger method and now I got it brown after a few bottles of dot4. I still haven't noticed any changes =(.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Like said a bleed can't hurt. I've seen it recommended many times to "turkey baster" the clutch fluid. The black is clutch dust. Even if it does help the only way to really flush the system is a thorough bleeding from the bottom. That's another reason that a remote bleeder line is a lifesaver. The bottom by the slave is where the vast accumulation of dust is. Proper bleeding pushes the fluid from the top to the bottom effectively pushing the crap out. That said if it's a stock clutch an after marker performance clutch works much better clean fluid or not.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> When I accelerate hard through first and second gear then go to shift into third, the clutch goes VERY HEAVY on me..



My '05 has the same issue.

I have a good dealer here in Indy who has told me the fluid is "fine" even though it looks filthy to me.

While I trust their opinion on most things related to this car..... I am going to start trying the fluid-change method described. 

Is there anyone who's tried this method and seen the clutch issue go away?
Bob


----------



## Texas Goat (Apr 11, 2012)

From Texas Goat: I just installed Centerforce Clutch Kit, but the crappy 2 piece drive shaft
is shot... 1200.00 for stock replacement... Checkout The Drive Shaft Shop 1 piece replacement Aluminum for abouy half the price and you will need to replace the whimpy
Hydrulic Clutch Master Cyl. Try Tick Performance they will solve that problem.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO the stock master works fine and will keep you out of trouble of a mis-adjusted adjustable master. Lines, fluid, slave and clutch will fix almost everyone.


----------

